# Conversor 232/485



## Pluter70 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hola Todos,

Quiesiera implementar un circuito conversor Full Duplex 232/485, lo necesito para trasferencia de data de una PC a unos equipos con comunicacón 485. 
Agradeceré me puedan ayudar en el tema.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 14, 2007)

Hola, hay algo sobre el tema en:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/36327/


----------



## Perromuerto (Feb 14, 2007)

Debes convertir de RS232 a TTL para luego convertir de TTL a RS485.
El nivel TTL es el paso intermedio. Trata de mantener las líneas RS232 y TTL lo mas cortas que sea posible. La señal RS485 debe tener una resistencia de 120ohm entre los terminales del transmisor y otra de igual valor entre los terminales del receptor. A eso se le llama acople de impedancias, también terminación del BUS. Si no haces eso, vas a tener reflexiones de onda en los extremos, lo cual produce mezcla de señales sucesivas y por lo tanto pura basura en vez de señal. Sugiero utilizar circuitos integrados para cada caso.

Si dispones de tensiones de +/-12V, o +/-5V utiliza los receptores y transmisores de RS232 tipo LM1488 y LM1489. Para RS485 la cosa es mas compleja.  Muchas veces se confunde RS485 con RS422. Solo necesitas RS485 cuando hay un bus compartido con múltiples transmisores. Para todos los demás casos basta con RS422. En es caso usa los AM26LS31 y AM26LS32, que eran los que usaba el "Applebus" original entre la Macintosh original y sus periféricos locales a aproximadamente 300kbps. Una especie de predecesor del USB.

Saludos


----------



## Pluter70 (Feb 15, 2007)

Gracias por sus comentarios... 

Trataré de implementar el circuito en caso tengan más información al respecto me lo pueden enviar desde ya estoy muy agradecido.


----------

